# BLKMRKT Complete bikes



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

You read here first folks (or not?)

The new black market complete bikes for 08

Blk Mrkt Forty5 - the higher end option

• 21.5" top tube

• 100% 4130 cromo frame

• FSA Hiddenset

• Blk Mrkt Bada Bing bars

• S&M 101 pedals

• Blk Mrkt Brass Knuckles seat

• 27.2 mm Riot Stick seatpost

• RST Space 80mm jump fork with 20mm thru axle

Available in Black and Blue

*And the.....
*
Blk Mrkt Three57- lower end option

• 21.5" top tube

• 100% 4130 cromo frame

• FSA Integrated impact headset

• 25.4 alloy handlebars

• Wellgo pedals

• Veloseat

• 27.2 mm seatpost

• RST Launch T7 100mm fork

Available in White and Burgandy

http://forums.farkin.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=53830

http://forums.farkin.net/attachment.php?attachmentid=53834

How do u put pics up? (other than putting them on pinkbike or photobucket)


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

is this old news or.. what?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

here ya go


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

Um, derf...I don't think anyone is going to buy you a BR, or donate money so that you can have one. I'm not being mean just sick of reading your sig. It reminds me of when I go out in downtown Detroit and the bums beg me for money and in turn they'll "keep an eye on my car for me." I'm not sure but I think doing crack severely inhibits their ability to actually protect my car...


----------



## rockcity01 (Jun 26, 2007)

anybody know a price?


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> Um, derf...I don't think anyone is going to buy you a BR, or donate money so that you can have one. I'm not being mean just sick of reading your sig. It reminds me of when I go out in downtown Detroit and the bums beg me for money and in turn they'll "keep an eye on my car for me." I'm not sure but I think doing crack severely inhibits their ability to actually protect my car...


yea, thats kinda mean....

people donate millions of dollars to a charity (which is not a bad thing) , so mabye someone who is wealthy could help me get a bike...because i cant afford one, i guess if you were in my situation you would understand .and its kinda funny that you mention downtown detroit because i live about 30-45 mins away from downtown detroit. if you dont like my sig, dont read it :madmax: :madmax: ....im hoping to come across somebody who can either help me buy one or sell me one for cheap

and as for drugs, i may live in a trailer park....but drugs are the last thing i will ever do...and you comparing me to a crack-using, hobo in detroit...i find that offensive....


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> yea, thats kinda mean....
> 
> people donate millions of dollars to a charity (which is not a bad thing) , so mabye someone who is wealthy could help me get a bike...because i cant afford one, i guess if you were in my situation you would understand .and its kinda funny that you mention downtown detroit because i live about 30-45 mins away from downtown detroit. if you dont like my sig, dont read it :madmax: :madmax: ....im hoping to come across somebody who can either help me buy one or sell me one for cheap
> 
> and as for drugs, i may live in a trailer park....but drugs are the last thing i will ever do...and you comparing me to a crack-using, hobo in detroit...i find that offensive....


LOL don't get your panties in a bunch. it IS annoying because you DO have a bike. If it broke, then mabye he wouldn't mind it, because then you wouldn't be able to ride.

BTW, i bought my bike that i have now when i was 14, and before that i had an ellsworth specialist. GET A JOB.

/rant and no offense. Im just pointing out that you really have no ground to defend yourself.


----------



## BIKESerFUN (Sep 5, 2007)

around 1k for the three57. roughly. and not to downplay bbrz4 But im pretty sure the fortyfive isnt happening this year. my boss brought back the catalog from interbike and they had narrowed it down to one option and different colors. You have the option of a black or white frame in the three57 and its basically the riot frame. We just made our pre-order at workdand it looks dope. I like my mob lots more though. cost me three times as much too though. ha. Im so stoked on the new badabings in my punishmint to match the argyles. yippee!!


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I wasn't saying that you were like a crack using hobo; your begging is though. It's pathetic bro. Why the [email protected] would anyone welthy want to buy you a bike? Many adults with good jobs would find it hard to justify purchasing a $3000 bike for themselves let alone for someone who is begging for one for no apparent reason other than he just realy really wants one. I mean it's a bike for someone who can't afford one not food for kids in a third world country. Are you stricken with a terminal illness? Maybe make a wish foundation could help you out. You're not riding a pink NEXT girls bike from fricken wal mart man.

Life is hard. Learn to work for and earn the things you want; you'll appreciate them more.


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

BIKESerFUN said:


> around 1k for the three57.


That's very reasonable. :thumbsup:


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

> That's very reasonable.
> __________________
> If 250,000 people donated $5 each to me I could afford a Bugatti Veyron. I can't afford one myself and I want one.


lol, you forgot one thing. wanna help me out? PM me.
im sure you will get 250,000 people to donate 5 dollars, just count me out. or maybe some rich guy will just come along and pay for it all?


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

dalton8 said:


> lol, you forgot one thing. wanna help me out? PM me.
> im sure you will get 250,000 people to donate 5 dollars, just count me out. or maybe some rich guy will just come along and pay for it all?


Yeah, I tried but there were too many characters.


----------



## bbrz4 (Jun 12, 2007)

BIKESerFUN said:


> around 1k for the three57. roughly. and not to downplay bbrz4 But im pretty sure the fortyfive isnt happening this year. my boss brought back the catalog from interbike and they had narrowed it down to one option and different colors. You have the option of a black or white frame in the three57 and its basically the riot frame. We just made our pre-order at workdand it looks dope. I like my mob lots more though. cost me three times as much too though. ha. Im so stoked on the new badabings in my punishmint to match the argyles. yippee!!


oh man, now i feel really downplayed and sad, im gonna go cry in the corner.


----------



## -.---.- (Jun 15, 2007)

If I were rich I would donate SOME money...but I'm not rich...are you? =) Please?


----------



## dalton8 (Aug 15, 2007)

well, im rich compared to third world country people, but in comparison to the rest of the population im average


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

I'm riiiaaaatch biiiaaaatch!


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> I wasn't saying that you were like a crack using hobo; your begging is though. It's pathetic bro. Why the [email protected] would anyone welthy want to buy you a bike? Many adults with good jobs would find it hard to justify purchasing a $3000 bike for themselves let alone for someone who is begging for one for no apparent reason other than he just realy really wants one. I mean it's a bike for someone who can't afford one not food for kids in a third world country. Are you stricken with a terminal illness? Maybe make a wish foundation could help you out. You're not riding a pink NEXT girls bike from fricken wal mart man.
> 
> Life is hard. Learn to work for and earn the things you want; you'll appreciate them more.


wow ur a ****ing douchebag...ill change my ****ing sig because you wont stop *****ing about it

and JBsoxB, i dont want to argue over the internet....read bbrz4's sig. :thumbsup:


----------



## combatkimura (Jul 17, 2007)

derfernerf said:


> wow ur a ****ing douchebag...ill change my ****ing sig because you wont stop *****ing about it
> 
> and JBsoxB, i dont want to argue over the internet....read bbrz4's sig. :thumbsup:


I'm certain that I am not the douchebag in this situation. The signature really didn't bother me until I realized you were serious. The more I saw it the more annoyed I became by it's absurdity. Sorry to call you out like that but that fact that you actually thought it might happen is rediculous.


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

combatkimura said:


> I'm certain that I am not the douchebag in this situation. The signature really didn't bother me until I realized you were serious. The more I saw it the more annoyed I became by it's absurdity. Sorry to call you out like that but that fact that you actually thought it might happen is rediculous.


ok, im sorry i called you a douchebag

and you never know unless you try....end of convo.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

derfernerf said:


> and JBsoxB, i dont want to argue over the internet....read bbrz4's sig. :thumbsup:


:band: :yesnod: :ihih: :idea: :thumbsup:


----------



## Berkley (May 21, 2007)

JBsoxB said:


> GET A JOB.


Was thinking the same thing. Couldn't have put it better myself...


----------



## derfernerf (Jun 25, 2006)

Berkley said:


> Was thinking the same thing. Couldn't have put it better myself...


im tryin...its hard though because all i live by is a little corner store/market and a 7-11 and they both sell tobacco (thats not locked up) so i cant work there till im 17


----------

